# I need some tech help.



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a problem with my DSi. Yesterday I could play it just fine, but today it won't turn on. I've checked the manual, but to no avail. Can somebody help me?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 30, 2011)

...loose battery? Unscrew the panel and see what's up.

Also, charge the damn thing.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 30, 2011)

It's charged. I already unscrewed the battery before I posted this.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Oct 30, 2011)

I've heard dust on the inside of the casing causes lots of problems. Like,my DSi's trigger buttons don't work, I'm pretty sure that's what caused it.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 30, 2011)

Try taking out the battery. (I don't suggest this if you don't want to void the warranty or break it further) Taking it out for about twenty seconds to allow it to reset, then putting the the battery, let it be in for a few seconds then try.

Otherwise you might need to get it repaired professionally.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

Yep, what Hawke said is right. If you have tried all of the suggested things to no avail, it needs professional work. Go to your local videogame store and ask for advice.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 30, 2011)

Did you do anything to it?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, I do know about the dust. That's how my DS lite was damaged somewhat. Now that I think about it, from Friday to Saturday I left it on top of the box thingie you need for watching TV.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 30, 2011)

Try blowing the dust out of wherever it is? -fail-
gah i'm not helping


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 30, 2011)

Sincerely, I don't think dust is the problem.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 30, 2011)

Must be some connections, then. You're better off sending it for repairs. If it's been dropped, not even recently, the wiring will have been shaken off the soldering.


----------

